# Problèmes iPhone 5 et bluetooth



## guibson (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous je viens de passer d' iPhone 4 à un 5 et mon nouveau précieux ne capte aucun périphérique et accessoires en bluetooth. Ni mon casque moto BMW, ni mon iPad 3 bref il ne trouve rien... J'ai eu Apple au tel 1 heure ce matin : réponse : je n'ai hélas rien à vous conseiller....

alors iPhone 5 ou iOs 6 ???   (mon iPhone 4 sous iOs6 fonctionnait à merveille)
là j'ai plus d'avertisseur radars et de GPS dans le casque... gloub...

Une idée ???


----------



## jfkm (26 Septembre 2012)

Pas d'idée hélas...

Moi le 5 a détecté de suite mon kit main libre véhicule, tout comme mon 4 auparavant, sous OS 5 puis OS 6 ...:mouais:


----------



## guibson (26 Septembre 2012)

le mien ne vois rien de chez rien en BT, meme pas l'iPhone 5 de ma femme....

la looze totale
:=)


----------



## iPadOne (27 Septembre 2012)

tiens mon iPhone 5 , fait idem a un detail pres si je demande au imac de chercher un appareil BT il trouve mon iPhone mais après le iPhone refuse de se connecter au mac .... il me voit pas non plus mon kit moto , ni mon dongle Audio BT .... je sent que celui la il va vite passer par la case échange chez Apple dommage pour lui je n'avais rencontré aucun problème avant de voir ton post et faire le test. Je vous tiens au jus de la suite ...

[edit] sur un de mes kit BT iMoto le iPhone5 marche nickel, il voit aussi ma MotoACTV mais ne se connecte pas , dommage ça aurai été génial  ...

Je pense que c'est a cause du BT 4.0 qui n'est peu-etre pas compatible avec les anciens produits BT 

voili voilou


----------



## guibson (27 Septembre 2012)

mes iMac, MacPro et Macbook le voient aussi mais lui ne vois rien. pour ce qui est de l'appairage avec eux c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas
Grrrrr en plus plus d'avertisseur radar dans le casque....


----------



## iPadOne (27 Septembre 2012)

Alors ton iphone ne marche pas (en BT) j'ai re-testé avec tous les autres truc BT qui traine (on est fabricant de gadget pour Mobile) et tout marche sauf un kit moto (assez ancien) et mon imac (j'ai pas testé mon MBA mid 2012)

voili voilou


----------



## guibson (27 Septembre 2012)

En effet j'ai peur que le joujou soit cassé cependant à voir le nombre de post qu'ily a sur les forums Apple, je ne suis visiblement pas le seul...
mais ça me fait une belle jambe
:=)


----------



## iPadOne (27 Septembre 2012)

essaye de faire un reset des fonction réseau j'avais eu un blem avec mon 4 et le BT et ça avais marché a l'époque 

Settings> general > reset > reset network setting 

Sorry mes joujou sont en anglais ....


hope that help


----------



## guibson (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci du conseil, j'ai déjà fait une restauration complète hier soir et demandé à iTune de considérer mon iBigniou comme un nouveau téléphone : résultat une bonne partie de la nuit à retrouver mes favoris, règlages d'apps et autres.
Je vais essayer ça se soir au cas ou...
:=)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

J'ai ré initialisé le réseau : queue dalle c'est pareil....


----------



## iPadOne (27 Septembre 2012)

guibson a dit:


> [/COLOR]J'ai ré initialisé le réseau : queue dalle c'est pareil....



donc a mon avis retour case échange, mais au cas pique une oreillette BT a ta grand maman (ou autre)  et essaye ... j'ai un de mes kits qui marche pas avec mon 4 mais marche sur le 4 ... et tous les autres machine marche sur les deux .... une incompatibilité est toujours possible.


----------



## guibson (27 Septembre 2012)

là ou est ma grand maman...
j'ai essayé avec plusieurs périph BT, ceux qui peuvent voir (iPad, iMac etc) voient mon iPhone, lui ne vois rien
j'ai tiré le gros lot : un iPhone aveugle en BT...
j'ai déjà eu Apple à ce sujet réponse : je n'ai aps de réponse à vous donner je suis navré.
Demain je les rappelle pour un échange


----------



## zatery (3 Février 2013)

Je constate qu'il n'y a que des questions sur le sujet. J'utilise un casque anti bruit Peltor et je pouvais, avec le 4 recevoir mes communications directement.
Avec le 5, que neni: même le représentant, agréé Apple en Nouvelle Calédonie,entre nous, nul de chez nul et menteur en plus, m'a emmené en bateau pendant 2 mois, oui 2mois! pour me dire que le 5 est bridé du côté BT.
Apple régresse !!!
Avec la mise à jour du 4, le casque Peltor  n'est plus détecté. :hein:
Faut-il jailbraquer son iPhone pour l'utiliser pleinement? Apple se fait du tort sans l'aide de personne, dommage.


----------



## troche (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Même problème pour moi, iphone 5 sous 6.0.2, impossible de le connecter avec mon imac sous lion... L'imac le voit, le jumele mais l'iphone tourne en boucle "recherche".
Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## beguise (9 Février 2013)

bonjours j'ai le meme probleme sous ios 6.0.2 sur mon iphone 5 on me detecte mais je ne detecte personne


----------



## lenetvilain (19 Février 2013)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai eu le même problème avec mon iPhone 5 impossible de détecter ou de le faire détecter en bluetooth. j'ai finalement réussi en activant le partage de connexion dans les réglages. voila si cela peu vous être utiles.


----------



## troche (20 Février 2013)

lenetvilain a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> j'ai eu le même problème avec mon iPhone 5 impossible de détecter ou de le faire détecter en bluetooth. j'ai finalement réussi en activant le partage de connexion dans les réglages. voila si cela peu vous être utiles.



Bonjour,

Oui j'ai essayé aussi et ils se voient un cours laps de temps mais pas moyen des les jumeler, l'iphone ne veut rien savoir, frustrant au prix de la bête !


----------



## Reno-dc (22 Février 2013)

Salut,

J'ai le même souci. Je ne détecte pratiquement rien en BT sur mon Iphone 5, je m'en suis rendu compte et essayant Nike + Running et le capteur Nike. 

Aucun de mes appareils n'est vu en fait, MBP etc. eux le détecte mais l'inverse rien a faire. 

Pensant que ça venait de mon Iphone, j'ai essayé le 4s de ma compagne et paf même chose. 

Ils ont tous tous les deux la dernière MAJ. 

J'imagine que le souci est logiciel ? :mouais:


----------



## Nephtys (9 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir. 

Je me permet de déterrer ce topic, car j'ai le même problème avec mon iphone 5S. Il est vu par mon Ipad, par contre il est complètement aveugle !!!

J'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire la mise a jour en 7.0.2 mais ils n'annoncent pas de correctif sur le Bluetooth. 

Je voulais surtout savoir si le problème s'est résolu pour vous en faisant une mise à jour. 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## davidpass99 (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Idem. Passage de l'iPhone 4S à 5S et plus de périphériques BT détectés. 
Mon casque moto, le kit main libre voiture... Ennuyeux. 
Une idée. ?


----------



## Nephtys (10 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour. 

Pas de nouveau de mon coté. Je suis en train de faire la mise à jour en 7.0.2 pour voir si cela résous le problème. 

Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Larme (10 Octobre 2013)

Vos appareils BT sont en mode appairage ?

@davidpass99 :
Si tu as toujours ton 4S, et que tu fais oublier appareil sur ton casque, est-ce qu'il redétecte ton casque ?


----------



## Nephtys (10 Octobre 2013)

Bon ba la mise à jour ne résout pas le problème ! 

L'ordinateur détecte bien l'iphone, j'ai réussi à faire le jumelage, par contre l'iphone est toujours aveugle. Et même jumelé l'iphone apparait déconnecté sur l'ordinateur ! Pffff

Pour le mode parrainage, je ne sais pas exactement se que c'est mais mon Mac pro était en  mode "détectable".


----------



## suredj (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le même souci, mon Iphone 5s ne voie aucune périph bluetoth et aucuns appareil (iMac, Macbook Pro, iPad ..) ne le voie également.
Pourtant dans l'iPhone c'est bien actif.
Encore un pb en série ? 
Le genius bar va surement me l'echanger (enfin j'espere)


----------



## Nephtys (25 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour. 

Mise à jour en 7.0.3 faites, ça ne change rien, mon bluetooth est toujours aveugle.

Si vous faites un échange pourrez-vous me dire si cela résous le problème ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## sclormu (16 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, même problème, iphone 5s ne détecte aucun périphériques BT malgré la mise à jour 7.0.4
Certains ont-ils résolu le problème?

Merci.


----------



## Nephtys (16 Novembre 2013)

Problème toujours pas résolu. J'ai pourtant passé 2 ou 3 heures sur le tchat Apple avec un conseillé (très sympa soit dit en passant) et fait je ne sais pas combien de manipulation ! Mais pour rien car selon Apple du je ne peux plus me connecter au Bluetooth de ma voiture c'est un problème de la voiture. Il faut mettre à jour l'autoradio ! 

Malgré une grosse impression qu'on se fou de moi (et que le 4S fonctionne parfaitement en Bluetooth dans la voiture) j'ai passe un coup de fil au concessionnaire pour être sure, surtout que voiture est de 2012, donc récente. Et sa réponse à été : une mise à jour ??? Heu non il n'y a pas de mise à jour à faire, surtout pour du Bluetooth !

Donc retour a la case départ, ça ne marche pas et on ne sait pas pourquoi. Mon mari vient lui aussi de recevoir son 5S et il a le même problème de Bluetooth. Du coup je me sent moins seule.
Il va contacter Apple lui aussi, histoire de remonter le problème pour être sur qu'ils soient au courant ! Lol


----------



## Larme (16 Novembre 2013)

Ok.
On va reprendre tout depuis le début.

Premier point : 
Assurez-vous qu'aucun autre appareil est connecté avec votre appareil Bluetooth cible (suffit de couper le bluetooth sur les autres appareils).
Pourquoi ? Parce que pour la plupart des appareils Bluetooth cibles sont faits pour n'avoir qu'une seule connexion active à la fois.

Deuxième point :
Mettez votre appareil cible en mode appairage. En bref, il s'agit d'un mode où l'appareil cible va se mettre visible et va autoriser des appairages. Cela peut-être limité dans le temps (question de sécurité). Pour le mettre en mode appairage, se référer au manuel de l'appareil cible. Certains sont automatiquement en ce mode là s'ils ne sont pas connecté (souvent des jouets, etc. des trucs qu'on éteint/allume pour utiliser sur des durées courtes). Mais dans le cas d'un autoradio, je ne pense pas que cela soit le cas.

Troisième point :
Dans Réglages.app/Bluetooth sur votre iPhone effectuez une recherche des appareils.

Quatrième point :
Une fois trouvé, il vous demandera sûrement de rentrer un code à 4 chiffres. Ce n'est pas obligatoire, mais c'est souvent le cas. Si l'appareil cible a un écran, il l'affichera sûrement dessus. Dans le cas contraire, c'est souvent le code 0000, ou tout autre code indiqué dans le manuel de l'appareil cible.

Cinquième point :
Normalement vous être connecté. Tout roule. 

Je suppose que vous bloquez au point 3, mais faites en sorte que le point 1 et 2 soit faits.


Dans le cas où cela marche avec un autre iPhone, tentez l'expérience avec ce dernier en faisant au préalable : Réglages.app/Bluetooth, appuyer sur la p'tite flèche bleue, et oublier l'appareil. Ensuite, réalisez les points précédents. Si cela s'avère par un échec, c'est que sûrement le point 2 n'est pas correctement réalisé.


----------



## Nephtys (16 Novembre 2013)

Effectivement ça bloque au point 3, Les iphone ne trouvent aucun périphérique bluetooth. Et nous n'avons aucun autre périphérique bluetooth dans la voiture.

Pour les 2 iPhone 4S qui fonctionnait correctement avec le Bluetooth avant je ne peux pas leur dire doublier l'autoradio car il ont été remis en réglages d'usine et donné à des membres de notre famille. 

Et dans l'autoradio je n'ai rien vu qui nous permette de lui faire oublier les périphériques déjà jumelés, mais je revérifierai ce soir, je dois prendre la voiture. 

Pour info, j'ai oublié de le préciser dans mon précédent message, j'ai réussi à jumeler (difficilement car j'ai refait la manip 4 ou 5 fois avant que sa fonctionne) un clavier pour Ipad sans marque.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2013)

Certains accessoires bluetooth ne sont plus compatibles avec ios7, de la même manière que les apps doivent être updatées pour fonctionner correctement.


----------



## desmo35 (13 Mars 2014)

davidpass99 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Idem. Passage de l'iPhone 4S à 5S et plus de périphériques BT détectés.
> Mon casque moto, le kit main libre voiture... Ennuyeux.
> Une idée. ?




Même PB avec mon changement de 4S  en 5S avec mon casque  BEEWI et d'ailleurs mon ipad air ne le reconnaît pas non plus.

Une solution?


----------



## MarcDoz (29 Mars 2014)

J'avais le même problème et j'ai réussi....enfin, je sais pas si c'est la même pour les autres.
Du coup, je m'inscris pour dire....

Essayé d'aller dans réglage > Réseau cellulaire > partage de connexion  et de l'activer (juste pour bluetooth)

Et ca devrait marcher...

Enfin...après, c'est un autre problème qui apparait....


----------

